# Anyone know a place to get cork bark?



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

I need some cork bark for a turtle basking spot i'm making. Any information would be great!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I picked some up for one of my vivariums at Roger's.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Pinkjell may have some. Try sending her a PM.


----------

